# Cheap flight WITH free upgrade



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys,
I traveled to Australia with Etihad Airways from Frankfurt to Abu Dhabi to Sydney.
The staff was very friendly and the best thing was, that I got an free upgrade and flew First Class on my flight from Frankfurt to Abu Dhabi.
But I'm not the only one who got an upgrade! Etihad overbook their flights and if you check in as one of the last persons you may get an upgrade. How good is that?!

I was very lucky to have such a luxury travel! And the flight wasn't expensive: return 1200€.

I think I'll check in as one of the last persons on my way home again!
Cheers


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 8, 2010)

martina_green said:


> Hey guys,
> I traveled to Australia with Etihad Airways from Frankfurt to Abu Dhabi to Sydney.
> The staff was very friendly and the best thing was, that I got an free upgrade and flew First Class on my flight from Frankfurt to Abu Dhabi.
> But I'm not the only one who got an upgrade! Etihad overbook their flights and if you check in as one of the last persons you may get an upgrade. How good is that?!
> ...


I am flying from Kuala Lumpur to Gold Coast during April with AirAsia. Well there a many dates to choose from, but I used this site Flyous and I got a summary of the cheapest flights. They recently added flights from Australia, it may come in handy to some of you.


----------



## tripclik (May 9, 2010)

*How to book a cheap flight*

One, book in advance; by booking in advance you are saving money. What happens is airline flight tickets are going up and down everyday. As the day comes closer to when a particular flight will leave the cost of the airfare will increase. Once you know what date you will be traveling you want to book your airline tickets at least two to three weeks in advance that way you can always rest assured that you are receiving a reasonable price for your airfare. -


----------



## unspoken (May 14, 2010)

Hi!

Just saw this online and thought that it might be relevant to this discussion!

See amazing places along the Great Tropical Drive, endless experiences of the Great Sunshine Way and the world famous Great Barrier Reef, all in Queensland, Australia, flying award-winning Malaysia Airlines. Discover Queensland’s ‘Greats’ with Travelbag, 10 nights hotel and flights from £1079, book by 15 May.

First 100 bookings receive a FREE airport lounge pass in Kuala Lumpur.

Be sure to check travelbag's website for details - search 'partners' and 'queenslands greats'

Not a bad deal at all...but you have to act fast!


----------

